# NGD: Strandberg Boden OS7 (made in Korea)



## gcstudio (Dec 11, 2014)

Just got the Strandberg Boden OS7 from Tokyo, Japan. The overall craftsmanship was pretty impressive. Just the fret wire a bit too small for me. And those Lace's pickups were sounds good also.

Spec:
Model : Strandberg Boden OS 7 (7 Strings)
Neck : Strandberg Original EndurNeck. Shape, w/Carbon Reinforcement
Scale : 25.5" - 26
Frets : Fanned Stainless Steel 24 Frets / 20R
Body : Lightweight Swamp Ash
Top : Flame Maple
Hardware : Strandberg Original Black Tuners & String Locks
Pickups : Lace Alumitone H-H
Electronics : 1 Volume , 1 Tone , 3-Way Lever Switch
Finish : Satin Polyurethane
Strandberg Original Semi-Hard Gigbag


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 11, 2014)

gcstudio said:


> Just got the Strandberg Boden OS7 from Tokyo, Japan. The overall craftsmanship was pretty impressive. Just the fret wire a bit too small for me. And those Lace's pickups were sounds good also.
> 
> Spec:
> Model : Strandberg Boden OS 7 (7 Strings)
> ...



At first we were seeing that these are 25.5"-26.25", then the Ikebe site said 25"-25.75". Just when I was starting to go crazy with the misinformation you go now and say 25.5"-26" 

By the way Congrats!


----------



## JerichoCheng (Dec 11, 2014)

so much GAS for a Strandberg now! 
HNGD Gary!


----------



## gcstudio (Dec 11, 2014)

JerichoCheng said:


> so much GAS for a Strandberg now!
> HNGD Gary!



Thanks Man !! Its really not bad even its made in Korea imo.


----------



## MBMoreno (Dec 11, 2014)

Made in Korea?

What is the meaning of this?

Happy NGD btw


----------



## gcstudio (Dec 11, 2014)

MBMoreno said:


> Made in Korea?
> 
> What is the meaning of this?
> 
> Happy NGD btw



The Boden OS was made in Korea. Are economy ver. of Boden.


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Dec 11, 2014)

Ohhhhh man.... I am gonna be all over one of these if they come to the US


----------



## jahosy (Dec 11, 2014)

Congrats mate! Looks good


----------



## Jlang (Dec 11, 2014)

Awesome man! Really hoping to see these hit the North American market! HNGD!!


----------



## MBMoreno (Dec 11, 2014)

I was not aware of this. It is actually a pretty cool surprise, and at the same time it isn't. My wallet may be mad at me for a while


----------



## fortisursus (Dec 12, 2014)

ahhh my GAS for a Boden is becoming overwhelming. Luckily I don't have the cash to spare...but that shall change soon...


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 12, 2014)

Hawt.


----------



## asher (Dec 12, 2014)

Way hawt.

I still love how that top is better than 75%+ of what came out of Washburn.


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Dec 12, 2014)

So um... Where can I buy one?


----------



## ikarus (Dec 12, 2014)

asher said:


> I still love how that top is better than 75%+ of what came out of Washburn.



THIS!


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 12, 2014)

asher said:


> Way hawt.
> 
> I still love how that top is better than 75%+ of what came out of Washburn.



Doubley this ahahha.


Its a shame they aren't bringing this line to North America/Europe. Importing it is then 

HNGD man, love love love the natural finished maple.


----------



## asher (Dec 12, 2014)

Cloudy said:


> Doubley this ahahha.
> 
> 
> Its a shame they aren't bringing this line to North America/Europe. Importing it is then
> ...



aaaand cue the negging 

OP, do you have any more impressions from how it plays?


----------



## rapterr15 (Dec 15, 2014)

Consider me jealous. I'm GASing for one, BAD. HNGD!


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Dec 15, 2014)

Broken pictures are broken. Also, this NEEDS to come to the US!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 15, 2014)

Silence2-38554 said:


> Broken pictures are broken. Also, this NEEDS to come to the US!



Must be your connection or browser, they're showing up just fine for me! 

Beautiful guitar man, congrats!  I still hope Ola will work out some sort of deal for buyers in the US for these or something similar!


----------



## Shimme (Dec 15, 2014)

Broken here too 

Saw it a few days ago though and it sure was pretty


----------



## icos211 (Dec 15, 2014)

Pics are broken for me...
I really want to see it. Hope it plays great, hngd


----------



## LeffJoomis (Dec 15, 2014)

Where exactly did you purchase it? I want a Strandberg too!


----------



## MBMoreno (Dec 16, 2014)

Are these being made at World Musical Instruments?

(by the door)


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 16, 2014)

Pics broken here in two browsers....really wanted to see this.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## jahosy (Dec 17, 2014)

The links seem to work fine for me?

Anyway just realised that the OS Bodens have 3-way blades as opposed to 3 way toggle switch on the washbergs. (If that's a dealbreaker for anyone... )


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 17, 2014)

Link is broken here too!


----------



## crg123 (Dec 17, 2014)

Pics are working here either please reload .


----------



## jwade (Dec 18, 2014)

Pictures aren't 'broken', just unavailable. Most likely due to Flickr's bandwidth limits when hotlinking/embedding.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 18, 2014)

Pic issue here too


----------



## gcstudio (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry Guys !! Anyone can teach me how can I edit my post ??

Thanks !!


----------



## gcstudio (Dec 18, 2014)

Just got the Strandberg Boden OS7 from Tokyo, Japan. The overall craftsmanship was pretty impressive. Just the fret wire a bit too small for me. And those Lace's pickups were sounds good also.

Spec:
Model : Strandberg Boden OS 7 (7 Strings)
Neck : Strandberg Original &#8220;EndurNeck.&#8221; Shape, w/Carbon Reinforcement
Scale : 25.5" - 26&#8221;
Frets : Fanned Stainless Steel 24 Frets / 20R
Body : Lightweight Swamp Ash
Top : Flame Maple
Hardware : Strandberg Original Black Tuners & String Locks
Pickups : Lace Alumitone H-H
Electronics : 1 Volume , 1 Tone , 3-Way Lever Switch
Finish : Satin Polyurethane
Strandberg Original Semi-Hard Gigbag


----------



## narad (Dec 18, 2014)

MBMoreno said:


> Are these being made at World Musical Instruments?



That's some super sleuthy observation.


----------



## geese_com (Dec 18, 2014)

Still doesn't show up for me.

Maybe we can click on this:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16051795091/in/photostream/


----------



## geese_com (Dec 18, 2014)

IMG_6314 by garychan2745, on Flickr


----------



## geese_com (Dec 18, 2014)

I figured I'd help you out a little. More pictures in the link in the 2nd post.



IMG_6315 by garychan2745, on Flickr



IMG_6312 by garychan2745, on Flickr



IMG_6311 by garychan2745, on Flickr



IMG_6308 by garychan2745, on Flickr


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 19, 2014)

There we go!


----------



## TonyGD (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy NGD. 
Beautiful swamp ash.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Dec 19, 2014)

oh goodness gracious.


----------



## MBMoreno (Dec 19, 2014)

I've said it already, but upon looking at the pictures again... I NEED ONE IN MY LIFE!

Especially if they are being made at World Musical Instruments. The W on the serial number and that Chappers photobomb by the gigbag make my Sherlock sense tingle


----------



## icos211 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice. Now, if WMI can do a multi scale for this model, then shouldn't it be fairly easy for Schecter and friends to ask them to retool it for their purposes?

On topic, though, wow that is nice. Is that a top top or a veneer? No matter what, it looks excellent.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Dec 20, 2014)

It's a proper 4mm top  Source : I own one.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 20, 2014)

icos211 said:


> Nice. Now, if WMI can do a multi scale for this model, then shouldn't it be fairly easy for Schecter and friends to ask them to retool it for their purposes?



There's far more to it than just that, it's not just a snap of the fingers most likely.

Looks awesome dude! What can you compare it to quality wise? I have a couple of builds from other companies next year and it'd be cool to pick up a decent Boden if it is made as well as the LTDs and Schecter's they're putting out from WMI.


----------



## Cbutler (Dec 20, 2014)

umph


----------



## ihunda (Dec 20, 2014)

Damn, were can I spend my money??
Seriously how did you buy this?


----------



## Metal Mortician (Dec 21, 2014)

I REALLY hope these will be available in an 8 string configuration. I only have only have two more years to go in the Air Force then I will be able to treat myself to something nice. This would definitely fit the bill. Unfortunately kids, buying a house and student loans kiboshes the custom version for now.


----------



## MBMoreno (Dec 23, 2014)

Yup, WMI


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Feb 13, 2015)

I know this is a necrobump, I just want to point out how perfect the neck joint of this OS looks. Seriously, WHAT is up with the variance?! It seems that the joints are either flawless like this one, or protrude a solid 1/4" above the pocket. A couple mm's here or there might be understandable (though, not really on a $1900 guitar) but this inconsistency is sorta silly. There's no way these necks are being cut the same and the discrepancy is unpredictable. There's an issue in manufacturing that needs to be sorted out. Again, this is yet another example of the Japanese market OS's turning out nicer than the US's. I REALLY want to snatch up an OS asap but might just hold off 'till these issues are sorted and there are more pickup options.


----------



## Inceptic (Feb 13, 2015)

Silence2-38554 said:


> I know this is a necrobump, I just want to point out how perfect the neck joint of this OS looks. Seriously, WHAT is up with the variance?! It seems that the joints are either flawless like this one, or protrude a solid 1/4" above the pocket. A couple mm's here or there might be understandable (though, not really on a $1900 guitar) but this inconsistency is sorta silly. There's no way these necks are being cut the same and the discrepancy is unpredictable. There's an issue in manufacturing that needs to be sorted out. Again, this is yet another example of the Japanese market OS's turning out nicer than the US's. I REALLY want to snatch up an OS asap but might just hold off 'till these issues are sorted and there are more pickup options.



Yeah I noticed that too. The Japanese-targeted ones are nicer than the ones coming into the US.


----------



## Zinter (Feb 13, 2015)

Silence2-38554 said:


> I know this is a necrobump, I just want to point out how perfect the neck joint of this OS looks. Seriously, WHAT is up with the variance?! It seems that the joints are either flawless like this one, or protrude a solid 1/4" above the pocket. A couple mm's here or there might be understandable (though, not really on a $1900 guitar) but this inconsistency is sorta silly. There's no way these necks are being cut the same and the discrepancy is unpredictable. There's an issue in manufacturing that needs to be sorted out. Again, this is yet another example of the Japanese market OS's turning out nicer than the US's. I REALLY want to snatch up an OS asap but might just hold off 'till these issues are sorted and there are more pickup options.



The neck joint is a non-issue on a production line. The choice is likely between finishing it by CNC with a few mm extra or have it go into the body wood with a gap. Mine is 1.8mm, I personally don't mind that if I can get 30 more minutes on my fretwork. By hand would cost more, and this is a production guitar from a factory. It doesn't affect playability, your money went elsewhere I suspect. Hardly the worst trade off... And the tops really only look slightly better, the pics on the website are of like a MTM-tier top. Can we really blame them when all manufacturers often do this on their website models? The flaming IS nicer in person, but then again we owners could all be seeing things... 

I'll admit I just love my boden, but I bought it for the EndurNeck, leg cut for middle sitting position, chambering and the original .strandberg* headless system. If I wanted the PRS-omg-look-at-muh-top I'd buy an MTM or take a (slightly better) gamble on a US one. Either way I didn't have the cash 

*edit* Also wanted to say, I don't hold out much hope they'll launch a US run with different pickups, the EMGs are just so popular with the silent majority it seems over here...


----------



## boogie2 (Feb 13, 2015)

jahosy said:


> The links seem to work fine for me?
> 
> Anyway just realised that the OS Bodens have 3-way blades as opposed to 3 way toggle switch on the washbergs. (If that's a dealbreaker for anyone... )


 
On the contrary, I love this. It gives me the option of replacing it with a 5 way when I dump the EMG pickups . One possibility is a pegasus/sentient set with a couple of split coil positions!


----------



## cubix (Feb 13, 2015)

I've got a question that's been bugging me, maybe owners can answer this one. Can the bridge "saddles" rotate even with the string pressure on them? I know the height is adjusted by loosening the string and screwing the saddle in or out, but I've seen a few cases where the plain string saddles were not exactly parallel to the string. For example does the saddle rotate when you do a big bend on the upper frets?


----------



## Zinter (Feb 13, 2015)

cubix said:


> I've got a question that's been bugging me, maybe owners can answer this one. Can the bridge "saddles" rotate even with the string pressure on them? I know the height is adjusted by loosening the string and screwing the saddle in or out, but I've seen a few cases where the plain string saddles were not exactly parallel to the string. For example does the saddle rotate when you do a big bend on the upper frets?



It doesn't seem to turn at all even when I move the strings close to the bridge itself. Tried to take a pic, I think the saddles are cut with a focal point in the centre of the circle with wide openings. I'd imagine that's how they solved that, they don't rotate on mine while playing that I can tell but they spin very easily with the strings off.

Pic of the saddles, phone pics


----------



## Voron (Feb 14, 2015)

Is anyone can put a sound exemples with acoustic sound (I mean unplugged guitar) ???
Really interested how the wood is on these ???!!!


----------



## littledoc (Feb 14, 2015)

Silence2-38554 said:


> I know this is a necrobump, I just want to point out how perfect the neck joint of this OS looks. Seriously, WHAT is up with the variance?! It seems that the joints are either flawless like this one, or protrude a solid 1/4" above the pocket. A couple mm's here or there might be understandable (though, not really on a $1900 guitar) but this inconsistency is sorta silly. There's no way these necks are being cut the same and the discrepancy is unpredictable. There's an issue in manufacturing that needs to be sorted out. Again, this is yet another example of the Japanese market OS's turning out nicer than the US's. I REALLY want to snatch up an OS asap but might just hold off 'till these issues are sorted and there are more pickup options.




There's not a variance. You're just seeing the neck from different angles. The protrusion is extremely small and completely a non-issue in terms of actual playability or rigidity. And while I agree it might look like 5% better with a perfect alignment, I've seen that same protrusion on some US Boden and MTM Strandbergs.


----------



## rapterr15 (Feb 15, 2015)

cubix said:


> I've got a question that's been bugging me, maybe owners can answer this one. Can the bridge "saddles" rotate even with the string pressure on them? I know the height is adjusted by loosening the string and screwing the saddle in or out, but I've seen a few cases where the plain string saddles were not exactly parallel to the string. For example does the saddle rotate when you do a big bend on the upper frets?



Fortunately for Zinter (and a lot of the other Boden owners), the saddles don't move when applying pressure from the strings. Unfortunately for me, the high E saddle (the high B as well, but it's not a problem for that string) does shift after doing a lot of bends. For me, this causes a severely annoying buzzlike sound that effects any note below the 6th fret or so on the high E. I noticed this when I first plugged the guitar in yesterday (I bought it in Japan about a week ago, but couldn't try it out until coming back to China). Initially I thought the neck needed more relief, so I made adjustments and was still having this problem. When I lowered the saddle on the high E to compensate for the higher action caused by the relief changes, I left the saddle so that the string was perfectly lined up where it should be within the saddle. Then I finally noticed the buzzing was mostly gone. Unfortunately after playing for a while, the saddle seemed to have shifted a bit and the buzzing came back. This affects even the open E, but as I get up past the 7th fret theres no problem even with the saddle not lined up with the string. 

Unfortunately I ordered the guitar in Japan, and am now back in China, so I feel like I'm kinda shit out of luck. It really sucks because I was looking forward to this guitar so much, and besides this one thing it really plays, looks, and sounds fantastic. Perhaps when I get back to the U.S. over the summer, I could have a new high E saddle shipped to me and see if that fixes the problem, but until then I think I'll just have to deal with it the best I can.


----------



## Pablo (Feb 15, 2015)

Sounds like a dab of tightlock would fix it in a jiffy...


----------



## cubix (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah that's what I was thinking even before I heard the answer to this. Get some thread glue, preferably LOCTITE 243 (it's the best), take out the saddle screw, apply a bit around the screw threads (make sure it's all the way around, not just a drop in one spot, but not on the whole length of the screw either, just on the bottom part) and screw it back in. You've got around 10 minutes to set it up and leave it for the night.

I kinda knew there can be a problem with this, the saddles are the kind of spot you don't want ANY movement even when the strings are off. Lockable ones are the best.


----------



## rapterr15 (Feb 15, 2015)

cubix said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking even before I heard the answer to this. Get some thread glue, preferably LOCTITE 243 (it's the best), take out the saddle screw, apply a bit around the screw threads (make sure it's all the way around, not just a drop in one spot, but not on the whole length of the screw either, just on the bottom part) and screw it back in. You've got around 10 minutes to set it up and leave it for the night.
> 
> I kinda knew there can be a problem with this, the saddles are the kind of spot you don't want ANY movement even when the strings are off. Lockable ones are the best.



Thanks, I appreciate the reply, but wouldn't that lock that saddle into place permanently or would it just make it sit more firmly, preventing motion? I'd hate to have the saddle permanently fixed, because sometimes neck relief adjustments and thus action adjustments are necessary because of changing climates or whatever.


----------



## cubix (Feb 15, 2015)

No, if you won't apply too much it will create a rubbery sort of seal that will make it hard to turn, but You will be able to turn it. It's a relatively weak thread glue if you don't cover the whole screw with it . Another solution (maybe easier) is to buy some teflon tape. It's a white extremely thin tape that's used to seal water pipes. You just cut a thin strip, wrap 2 or 3 times around the screw and screw it in, it will go in harder and should stay in position. I do this sometimes on bridge posts that are loose fitting.

But I think the glue is a better way for a small screw like that, just try applying it gradually so you won't overdo it and it should work great!


----------



## Zinter (Feb 15, 2015)

You could try filing the saddle wider, its setup with a 9.5 for the high E and if you went to a 10 it may be pinching which would cause the spinning. I'm using a 9 now and it doesn't catch the saddle at all. Also it may sound weird but a small bit of teflon tape wrapped around the screw reduces movement of any part (I regularly wrap tailpiece poles with it on epis). That would add the stiffness but it is entirely functional still. Buzzing at the saddle is usually the way it is seated, the actual part moving shouldn't cause any sound because its fitted well (at least on my boden) 

edit just saw you said teflon tape already haha, it works though!


----------



## asher (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd also shoot Ed and Ola an email, they'll do their best to take care of you.


----------

